# i love boarding, but there is one thing about it i cant stand!



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I've never really seen heckling out here, people will cheer a spectacular wipeout occasionally if the person gets up afterwards.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes, but these are the people who are all talk and no show. The ones who will holler with laughter when they see a kid whipeout on a 5ft kicker. The ones who will then drop in on the same kicker and do a replica of the kid's whipeout. The ones who I will go down to either way and ask if they're okay. It humbles them. Slightly. 

After a while, it won't bother you anymore. You're not gonna hang out with those people and you probably won't ever see them again. I hope these people don't get to you, just let it go and find a stash of powder. That's sure to get your mind off of these pricks.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds like you've got sand in your vagina. My recommendation is to douche out the sand, take a few anti-drama pills, and see if you've gotten your dick back by morning.


----------



## gibbous (Jul 9, 2008)

I can't say I've seen much of what I would really consider mean-spirited heckling where I do most of my riding. If you're trying to pull off a trick but wreck in some spectacular fashion I don't think anyone that laughs or something is trying to give you a hard time, most of them have either done the same thing themselves or are too scared to try it and know it. If you can identify with what someone is going through I think it's easy to go straight into that fraternal teasing mode even if you don't know the person.

That being said maybe you're hearing things that I don't...


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sam is onto something with this one...

The guys are probably just insecure little thug kids who will most likely not be riding for long anyways. 

And that's pretty shitty to hear this is going on. That's not something that I ever see going down in CO... I mean we all laugh at someone while on the lift and they eat shit and get up, but if they fall and look hurt, you don't hear anything except concerned remarks about the persons safety. We all wipeout and I dunno about you guys but I usually laugh at myself when I eat shit anyways.

Munky is probably one of the people doing the heckling at his hill ( =


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Just keep away from the park rats and youll be sweet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

Reede said:


> Just keep away from the park rats and youll be sweet.


Just ride with your big friend or your buddies. 

I mean ill go off by myself wipe out. Some guys heckled me when i fell after i rode down near them and they realized im 6'2" they didnt say a damn word lol.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

It's odd you mention skateboarding because in 10 years of going to skateparks I have heard very little heckling. Almost none.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

there was a skater in the 80s named Ken Park .. he was one of the biggest vert skaters of his time (mid to late 80s) ... he once told a story about him and his friends giving some little lanky kid shit in his neighborhood for not being able to ollie off a curb ... that kid was tony hawk ... so I guess moral of that story is wtf do the haters know ... just do your thing ... those guys giving folks shit had to learn jst like everyone else .. maybe next time unstrap and tell em to show you how its done and see what they do haha


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

must be an east coast thing, only time you get heckled here in the PNW is if you're plowing fresh pow under the chairlift


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

I see the heckling, but its only towords the total dbags who are wearing full burton gear and trying to teach a girl to board while they can't board themselves. 

For example, a person fitting this exact scenario was trying to act like a hardass in the lobby with his friends. So after seeing him on the hill trying to teach a girl and doing horrible himself, we started calling him out from the lift. Needless to stay he was doing his best to ignore us.

I like to talk to people getting ready to go down when I'm about to get off the lift. I also love it when people are like whats up down from the lift, and I start talking back and they just get so surprised.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

> the freaking hecklers! i know this happens in other activities (EX skateboarding) but it seems to me to be particulary bad with SB
> 
> i like in NE ohio and live like 5 min away from boston mills/brandywine. not really a real mountain, but i have a pass because im just so freakin close.
> 
> ...


I also ride Boston Mills/Brandywine, and can tell you it is out of control there. It's not directed at certain people, it's all over the place there. I've had a laser pointer shined in my eye as I was getting on a rail, I've been behind a chair of people that tried to drop a giant chunk of ice (larger than a bowling ball) on a rider below. 90% of the time it's the ski clubs/schools, it's not coming from experienced riders or long time locals there. They need to go home, turn on their MTV or play their little wii games and wait for mommy to say it's time for bed.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I haven't seen anything like that at my local hill but that definitely stinks. It gives snowboarders a bad name.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Crayon said:


> Just ride with your big friend or your buddies.
> 
> I mean ill go off by myself wipe out. Some guys heckled me when i fell after i rode down near them and they realized im 6'2" they didnt say a damn word lol.


I've done something like that once. Except it wasn't due to my 5'9 180lb stature. It was my sheer anger :laugh:

Seriously though, I help skiers/snowboarders after they have a bad spill near me. Getting hurt is not cool. We've all been there.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

some punk ass kid started talking smack to me my 2nd time out when i ate it coming off the lift, so I just said "Well next time I'll make mommy buy me some boarding lessons, so why don't you just go fuck yourself somewhere else."

I think that was pretty clear lol. Look on his face was pretty classic.


----------



## NHrider (Nov 12, 2009)

where I ride there isn't to much of this going on, but it happens every now and then. last weekend I took my 10 year old daughter out 
(she just started riding this season) when she took a digger and laid there for a min. a guy shouted from the lift for her to "get back up you pussy"...I was ripped shit to say the least. I saw him and I knew he was wearing a Burton Ronin jacket and white camo pants with a Burton custom board. I looked for him for the rest of the day, towards shut down time I found him! come to find out this guy wasn't a day older then 16 and maybe 125lbs wet even better I caught him while he was loading his gear into daddys Sabb. I told his father what happen , he was pissed and told the kid to hand over his season pass and he won't see it for 2 weeks, then I told the kid "You might want to watch what you say and to whom you say it to because I had other plans to grab you while you were alone on a trail and wreck the rest of your riding season" I shook his dads hand and was on my way


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

I wouldn't let it bother you. I always love how people are emboldened when they are with a group of their buddies. They say things to others they would never say by themselves.

I defiantly done my fair share of laughing when someone wipes out especially as you ride the lift, but there is always that hesitation to see that their ok, and I am not yelling at them from the lift either, more of laugh, thinking how many times I have been there my self. As long as know one is hurt wipe outs are funny, and part of this sport..:cheeky4: I wouldn't openly heckle someone though about it.


----------



## sojourn17 (Jan 10, 2010)

Im from Mansfield also in NE ohio but i go to snowtrails, its not much but its really close. I see this stuff all the time, the main culprits seem to be younger kids ages like 13-17, they just have no respect. I hate when kids jump in line on lifts and terrain parks, and most the time workers just sit there and let it happen


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

Most common thing I hear is, "Don't worry no one saw it!". So then I stick my arms in the air like I just pulled off the best trick ever. Gets the laughs. I guess people in Colorado just aren't douches.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I live in Washington and it's definitely a chill atmosphere out here. I'm sure there are hecklers here and there, but they are so few and far between that nobody even knows they exsist. I think it's cause everyone out here is to stoned to care about heckling someone and would rather just ride.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

Well i think the problem is that BMBW park is only like 200 yard totals and the chairlift runs up the middle of that park. SO it makes it easy for people to yell something when you crash. Most real places that you snowboard the chairlift does not run up the middle of the park.


----------



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

NHrider said:


> where I ride there isn't to much of this going on, but it happens every now and then. last weekend I took my 10 year old daughter out
> (she just started riding this season) when she took a digger and laid there for a min. a guy shouted from the lift for her to "get back up you pussy"...I was ripped shit to say the least. I saw him and I knew he was wearing a Burton Ronin jacket and white camo pants with a Burton custom board. I looked for him for the rest of the day, towards shut down time I found him! come to find out this guy wasn't a day older then 16 and maybe 125lbs wet even better I caught him while he was loading his gear into daddys Sabb. I told his father what happen , he was pissed and told the kid to hand over his season pass and he won't see it for 2 weeks, then I told the kid "You might want to watch what you say and to whom you say it to because I had other plans to grab you while you were alone on a trail and wreck the rest of your riding season" I shook his dads hand and was on my way


Well done sir. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

The east is no doubt a lot worst than the west. People out west are much more chill and fun to ride with overall I find. I definitely would permanently relocate out there for a more relaxed atmosphere.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

"Haters love to hate, but somehow I'mma benefit..." Those lyrics repeat over and over in my head consistently. There will always be haters in your life. Bottom line: Haters usually clown on people because they are insecure themselves. Just take their heckling and turn it into fuel for your fire. I love when people hate on me because it motivates me to be better at what I'm doing. 

Just have fun with it and forget the naysayers!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

As for pnw, rude heckling seen only amongst riding buds as a form of bromance, regular heckling from the lift is endearment stokage...hey its chill at least you are trying.  Sometimes folks will give a newb some abrupt feedback for saftey concerns because they are in beyond their abilities. If the person is just mean...they often get ignored/shunned, regulars/locals figure the person is just an asshole gaper and obviously will demonstrate their lack of skill. And if someone's plowing, its...frick...get out of my way and blasting around them and rip it before they do more damage.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hmm, riding in VT and local mountains in the catskills I didn't really notice the bad heckling out here. Like MPD said it's usually coming from the 'younger' kids. But personally I haven't really experienced it. I do enjoy the cheers from the lift when I do a cartwheel and do the flying hats and goggles thing. One definitely needs to take a bow and cheer yourself on for something like that. It's all in fun.

Is it really that bad out here on the east compared to the west? I've never seen it here at Hunter/Windham/Camelback or VT.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

Maybe because coasties are assholes? *shrug*


----------



## banana420 (Dec 7, 2009)

ive been heckled before i dont really care that much its a little embarassing but watever. a few weeks ago i got yelled at by some kids when i fell off a 7ft high rainbow rail and landed on my head. i couldnt hear what they said cause my music was too loud i just looked up at them and shrugged my shoulders as i brushed myself off and continued down the park.

also last weekend i took a lift ive never been on at a mountain im not familiar with ended up in the learning section. well i decided hey ill just do a bunch of flat 180s and mess around well i almost caught an edge riding switch and some kid was giving me shit.. i jus said some sarcastic shit back to him... like cmon bro your on the learning center lift you dumb ass of course he was decked out with the most steezy gear possible too. not that i wud wear that gear unless i cud ATLEAST stomp 540s.


----------



## NHrider (Nov 12, 2009)

banana420 said:


> ive been heckled before i dont really care that much its a little embarassing but watever. a few weeks ago i got yelled at by some kids when i fell off a 7ft high rainbow rail and landed on my head. i couldnt hear what they said cause my music was too loud i just looked up at them and shrugged my shoulders as i brushed myself off and continued down the park.
> 
> also last weekend i took a lift ive never been on at a mountain im not familiar with ended up in the learning section. well i decided hey ill just do a bunch of flat 180s and mess around well i almost caught an edge riding switch and some kid was giving me shit.. i jus said some sarcastic shit back to him... like cmon bro your on the learning center lift you dumb ass of course he was decked out with the most steezy gear possible too. not that i wud wear that gear unless i cud ATLEAST stomp 540s.


you gotta love the well dressed mommy and daddy funded kids that can't ride


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

NHrider said:


> you gotta love the well dressed mommy and daddy funded kids that can't ride


Would you refuse free gear? I didn't think so.....


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

jeri534 said:


> only time you get heckled here in the PNW is if you're plowing fresh pow under the chairlift


X2

Heckling is almost too kind for this grievous offense. Traversing a low line across a pow field is equally offensive and deserves a verbal beat down at a minimum.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

It is pretty fucking ghey, if you ask me. Friggin douchebag kids these days... no respect for anything, until they get their asses kicked.

I've gotten heckled, and it sucks, cuz it takes away form your enjoyment of the day. I now listen to music when I ride, and consequently ignore anyone who tries to ask me for anything (unless I actually see them talking to me, lol).

This guy on skis wiped out HARD in front of me yesterday... full tilt, slid about 30 feet, and left both of his skiis 15 feet behind him.

I picked up both of his skiis and carried them to the guy, and when he got up I said:

"Dude, you okay?"

He nodds, embarrassingly, and thanked me, so I said;

"No probs man, but that was fuckin' GNARLEY!! Good job you're alright man. Take 'er easy."

Then I left.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

^You're the kind of guy I could chill with. Way to help out


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

> It is pretty fucking ghey, if you ask me. Friggin douchebag kids these days... no respect for anything, until they get their asses kicked.
> 
> I've gotten heckled, and it sucks, cuz it takes away form your enjoyment of the day. I now listen to music when I ride, and consequently ignore anyone who tries to ask me for anything (unless I actually see them talking to me, lol).
> 
> ...


Props to you for that, my friends and I are like that as well, especially if we see a bad accident/crash. You see soo many people just ride by, the right thing to do is stop, ask if they are ok and if not block the slope above them (in addition to helping with their gear)

To Snowolf, management doesn't do d--k there, and in the case of the ice chunk dropping they blatantly held it as they were getting on the lift and the liftie just laughed about it. Seems like most of the employees there are punk kids that could care less, hell at bmbw you're lucky if you have one person ask to see your ticket in a months span. The language of kids out there is insane, it's supposed to be a great place for families yet ski patrol doesnt do anything to stop it. The only thing they enforce is not smoking on the chairlift or hill. Maybe you're right, it is time to start busting skulls or a well-timed shifty to the shin.


----------



## 270 faceplant (Jan 11, 2010)

Karma tends to come around on these kids. I remember me and a couple buddies years ago saw an intense crash were a girl went over a fenced off boundary and nailed a tree, probably the worst wipeout I've ever seen. My friend started laughing as loud as he could and was making fun of her. He then got off the lift and broke his leg before he even strapped in.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> carry a radio when I ride so I can call patrol if someone needs medical help.


Have you ever had the antenna go up your nostril, when you have to absorb a bump, during a heelside turn? Though I had a deviated septum one time. Ouch.



> What had happened was her boyfriend brought her to "teach her how to snowboard" and that entailed dragging her up to highest lift at night and hitting the narrow, crowded blue run and going"just follow us and do what we do". It`s a long walk down that run all the way back to the lodge and the weather was horrid. I had her put her board on and we rode in tandem and taught her the basics. Got her down to the lodge in about 10 minutes instead of an hour long hike.


Too bad you're married. I know a lot of guys have gotten dates that way.:thumbsup: Teaches the exBF not to be be a dumbass. 



> Burtonx8...sounds like you guys need to form a bit of a vigilante posse at this place and start knocking some heads together. A few of these little bastards get their clocks cleaned and maybe they will keep their mouths shut and stop dropping ice chunks. I don`t care if I am an adult and they are a kid or not, they drop an ice chunk on me and they are going to need the toboggan to get back down the hill.


Ice is one thing and deserves an ass kicking. I view knocking the snow off my board, onto unsuspecting instructors who park their class under the chairlift, as a painless "teachable moment".


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

here in PA there isnt any heckling where i ride. people(including me) will cheer if somebosy has a good fall near the lift. none of it is mean spirited.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

jeri534 said:


> must be an east coast thing, only time you get heckled here in the PNW is if you're plowing fresh pow under the chairlift





Grizz said:


> X2
> 
> Heckling is almost too kind for this grievous offense. Traversing a low line across a pow field is equally offensive and deserves a verbal beat down at a minimum.


Educate me here since I'm not used to frequent pow but why is it bad to ride fresh pow under a chairlift?


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

Magnum626 said:


> Educate me here since I'm not used to frequent pow but why is it bad to ride fresh pow under a chairlift?


Riding pow is not the problem. Its snowplowing down the mountain ruining the pow for everyone else that pisses people off.


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

I've never had a problem but maybe eople are just stunned to see a black snowboarder. I don't know what it's like boarding in America but Europe on a season I might see 3 or 4 faces that aren't white in a month. maybe even two months.
If I ever do get heckled I'll probably think of the park rats video and hopefully laugh.

YouTube - johnoverity's Channel

Actually a great thing i found was that when I was practising riding switch I looked like a complete begginer and people cut you up and you hear a few tsk of anoyance. So i let them ride a little further, flip back to my normal direction and bomb past them making sure I can get a look at their faces. It's pretty funny.


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

G2309 said:


> I've never had a problem but maybe eople are just stunned to see a black snowboarder. I don't know what it's like boarding in America but Europe on a season I might see 3 or 4 faces that aren't white in a month. maybe even two months.
> If I ever do get heckled I'll probably think of the park rats video and hopefully laugh.
> 
> YouTube - johnoverity's Channel
> ...


One of my riding buddies is black also. He will ride with a bandanna and his goggles down so that you can't tell that he is black. Then when he's on the chairlift talking to a random person he will lift up his goggles or pull down his bandanna. Most people have stunned looks on their faces when they see that he is black. He is a good sport and normally laughs at their reactions.


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

It is funny but I don't really think about it. But then I have a moment when I look around me and think hmmm.
I'm also quite well spoken just because its how I want to talk. I don't want to talk like a rapper but that surprises people.

In terms of heckling I think boarding is one of the friendliest sports you can do. Compare it to football (soccer). I've seen some clashes between skiers and snowboarders but unlike football I haven't heard of spectators turning violent.
I also surf and find the comraderie much better with snowboarding. It can get very competitive for waves. 
I love the atsmosphere on the slopes even if I board alone I feel if anything happened someone would check on me. I don't often feel that way walking around the city.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

GC24 said:


> Riding pow is not the problem. Its snowplowing down the mountain ruining the pow for everyone else that pisses people off.


What's snowplowing? I'm assuming just traversing across the whole field of pow without saving any for others? Or is it using one edge and plowing the snow instead of using small turns?


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

Magnum626 said:


> What's snowplowing? is it using one edge and plowing the snow instead of using small turns?


This ^ you'll see pros do it in videos right up to the lip of a newly made jump in the backcountry to make a smooth and faster runway up to the jump.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

NHrider said:


> where I ride there isn't to much of this going on, but it happens every now and then. last weekend I took my 10 year old daughter out
> (she just started riding this season) when she took a digger and laid there for a min. a guy shouted from the lift for her to "get back up you pussy"...I was ripped shit to say the least. I saw him and I knew he was wearing a Burton Ronin jacket and white camo pants with a Burton custom board. I looked for him for the rest of the day, towards shut down time I found him! come to find out this guy wasn't a day older then 16 and maybe 125lbs wet even better I caught him while he was loading his gear into daddys Sabb. I told his father what happen , he was pissed and told the kid to hand over his season pass and he won't see it for 2 weeks, then I told the kid "You might want to watch what you say and to whom you say it to because I had other plans to grab you while you were alone on a trail and wreck the rest of your riding season" I shook his dads hand and was on my way


wow that boys words really hurt you? I am not sure why your daughter or you didnt use it as motivation and learn why she bit it so hard and correct it. U my friend are just as guilty as the juvenile.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

G2309 said:


> It is funny but I don't really think about it. But then I have a moment when I look around me and think hmmm.
> I'm also quite well spoken just because its how I want to talk. I don't want to talk like a rapper but that surprises people.
> 
> In terms of heckling I think boarding is one of the friendliest sports you can do. Compare it to football (soccer). I've seen some clashes between skiers and snowboarders but unlike football I haven't heard of spectators turning violent.
> ...


This is a good point, hecklers and a-holes aside, I have met some of the greatest people from snowboarding.


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

bassholic said:


> wow that boys words really hurt you? I am not sure why your daughter or you didnt use it as motivation and learn why she bit it so hard and correct it. U my friend are just as guilty as the juvenile.


You apparently do not have children. As a parent, I know I cannot put my child in a bubble but allowing some foul-mouthed kid to yell at my child is not appropriate and if given the situation like NHRider had, I would let him know how that is not right. Kudos to the kid's parent for coming down on him hard! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

bassholic said:


> wow that boys words really hurt you? I am not sure why your daughter or you didnt use it as motivation and learn why she bit it so hard and correct it. U my friend are just as guilty as the juvenile.


You sir, sound like a dumbass.


----------

